# decoupage......gotta love it



## strollingbones (Aug 10, 2015)

its a plywood floor in a build in nook....


















bat boy is kick ass.....i am a total fan......i have been to the cave in wv where they found him....


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 10, 2015)

covering it with high gloss poly....i love when i hear my hubbys friends .....go ....hot damn she is a girl


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 10, 2015)

the nook needs a lot of work


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2015)

BAT BOY??

WTH??

Who the heck is "bat boy"?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 10, 2015)

now  you have just proven your total ignorance...........................


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 10, 2015)

it must be a sad world without bat boy


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't read tabloids. 

BUT, I remember laughing at a headline until tears ran down my cheeks. 

'Princess Diana leaving Prince Charles because he puts toothpaste up his nose'. 


Which reminds me, 

Do you know why Charles and Diana didn't name their first born son "Upton"?

They didn't want to sign their xmas cards _"Up, Chuck and Di"_.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

ya but little known fact my uncles death was in this same tabloid...


----------

